# Battery discharging on 1993 Altima



## mikeandsylvia (Jul 27, 2006)

Battery dies after three weeks and will not turn over engine.

Two new batteries have been installed together with a new alternator. My local Nissan tech has placed the battery on a load simulator and has checked for drainage all to avail. This has been in the Nissan service shop four times over the past two months.

I am at my wits end with this frustrating problem.

Help would be appreciated.

Mike Izon
Las Cruces, NM


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mikeandsylvia said:


> Battery dies after three weeks and will not turn over engine.
> 
> Two new batteries have been installed together with a new alternator. My local Nissan tech has placed the battery on a load simulator and has checked for drainage all to avail. This has been in the Nissan service shop four times over the past two months.
> 
> ...



First things first. Has the computer been scanned for any stored codes? If no then auotzone offers this service free; start there first.


----------



## mikeandsylvia (Jul 27, 2006)

Londonderry,

Please explain why the computer should be scanned for stored codes. Is it not logical that the Nissan tech would check this out during the investigation?

Mike Izon
Las Cruces, NM


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

unless you were chaged the $75 fee for hooking it up to the computer. he didn't do it. I don't think you'll be throwing any codes though. Where did you get the battery from? I'm assuming the altenator you got from nissan? Regardless of that tell NIssan to blow and go to an Advance Auto or Autozone and they will test both your battery and alternator for free. What it sounds like to me is that you've got a junk altenator. But if they replaced the batteries that often you've got a batch of bad batteries. Batteries don't go bad after becoming discharged. That's your problem. If they are replacing batteries then the batteries are junk. They should be recharging them. Regardless get the altenator checked at a 3rd party place. I'm pretty sure you'll find either the battery or the altenator disfunctional.

Darktide


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

You might check your ground cable, too.


----------



## mikeandsylvia (Jul 27, 2006)

Darktide,

The first battery was purchased and installed by Walmart, I requested a replacement because I suspected the first one was bad. That turned out to be untrue. Nissan replaced the alternator and have been troubleshooting the battery drain for two months. Today, I was told by Nissan they cannot find the reason for the drain on the battery. So, in a nut shell I am back to square one. 

This vehicle is thirteen years old with 57,000 miles and in great shape. Believe it not, this is the first serious problem with the exception of the radio quiting six months back. 

I would really appreciate some help on this bloody problem.

Regards,

Mike Izon
Las Cruces, NM


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

alright, your problem is your "ever-dead" battery. Every time I see someone pick up a battery from walmart its always junk. I'd just keep returning them until the problem stopped. My brother-in-law went through 3 before he got one that wasn't junk. And I would still get them both checked at an Advance or an Autozone regardless of who says what.

Darktide


----------

